# Jotul 3 Classic Natural Gas Stove



## Eweneek1 (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a 20 year old Jotul 3 natural gas stove.  Was moving the stove from the first floor to the second floor and damaged the transition pipe on the back of the stove connecting to the Duravent pipe.  Can not find a parts schematic for the stove to determine what part I need.  The pipe is 4" wide and 4 1/2" long and a mounting lip with four holes.  If I can not vent the stove its a brick.  Have attached an example photo of a similar pipe and the actual broken one.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 23, 2021)

I would recommend just going to an authorized jotul dealer for this part.


----------



## Eweneek1 (Feb 23, 2021)

I have contacted about 10 to 12 online Jotul dealers and have not been able to find the pipe adapter.  Even contacted Duravent with no response.  Perhaps if I had the part number I might have better luck.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there no brick and mortar jotul dealers near you? What is your location?


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 23, 2021)

Is it bvent or direct vent. Can you post another picture of the stove specifically the vent attachment.


----------



## Eweneek1 (Feb 24, 2021)

The stove is direct Vent out the rear.  Photo attached of stove rear.



Tried the local brick and mortar store for the part and they could not find anything.s  The part looks the same as the one on the newer stoves.  Only difference seems to be the number of mounting holes.


----------



## Eweneek1 (Feb 27, 2021)

I am still looking for the inner 4" collar.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 27, 2021)

Have you contacted the nearest Jotul dealer,
rather than the local brick & mortar store,
or are they one in the same?


----------



## Eweneek1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Have talked with the local brick and motar store and about 10 different Jotul dealers.  Jotul tech says this part is available, but the cost from Jotul is prohibitive at $360 plus shipping and tax.  Some of the new Jotul stoves have a similar part, but not sure if the length is the same at 4 1/2".


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 27, 2021)

Is there a Jotul near you that will let you measure the part
on one of the newer model stoves for confirmation?


----------



## Eweneek1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Left the old part with the local Jotul dealer a few days ago and have heard nothing since.  Will go back next week an see if I can get a measurement.  The part I need to measure is #129781 and the gasket is 129774. 

The Jotul stove they had on display had the direct vent exiting out at a 45 degree angle near the top of the stove..


----------



## Kristina00925 (Oct 19, 2021)

Eweneek1 said:


> I have a 20 year old Jotul 3 natural gas stove.  Was moving the stove from the first floor to the second floor and damaged the transition pipe on the back of the stove connecting to the Duravent pipe.  Can not find a parts schematic for the stove to determine what part I need.  The pipe is 4" wide and 4 1/2" long and a mounting lip with four holes.  If I can not vent the stove its a brick.  Have attached an example photo of a similar pipe and the actual broken one.
> 
> View attachment 275245
> View attachment 275246


Any luck finding this piece?  I had one break on a stove we are working on and we need to replace it.


----------



## Eweneek1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Eweneek1 said:


> I have a 20 year old Jotul 3 natural gas stove.  Was moving the stove from the first floor to the second floor and damaged the transition pipe on the back of the stove connecting to the Duravent pipe.  Can not find a parts schematic for the stove to determine what part I need.  The pipe is 4" wide and 4 1/2" long and a mounting lip with four holes.  If I can not vent the stove its a brick.  Have attached an example photo of a similar pipe and the actual broken one.
> 
> View attachment 275245
> View attachment 275246


I had the same problem you are having moving a Jotul 3 from downstairs to upstairs and broke the same transition adapter pipe.  Could not find the part anywhere.  Finally called tech support at Jotul and the part was discontinued.  They did at the time, several months ago, have a couple of the adapters in stock.  Unfortunately, the price was over $200.  Finally gave up and sold the stove for $200 locally.  Replaced the Jotul with the Valor Portrait stove.


----------

